# Hi new member here anyone have experiences with gbnstore



## Jayjay82 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi I am wondering if this site gbnstore is legit and can anyone give me there experiences or knowledge about this website. Seems gbn doesn't have a lot of feedback on the internet othe than what I have read on a few forums. thanks


----------



## Azog (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't buy gear from a website.

Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 26, 2014)

Welcome to the board brother. IMO most online stores are sketchy as hell and are usually fake. Also if it's viewable to you then it's viewable to law enforcement. Most of us have bought bunk gear from online places claiming to be legit and having awesome reviews but those reviews are usually all made up by the prople workig for the site.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2014)

I wouldn't do it if they're selling gear. Just save that money for a good source. They're not easy to find and its supposed to be that way. Be patient and don't get ripped off like most of us ave making that same mistake


----------



## Jayjay82 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info I really appreciate it I have 2 and a half 10ml bottles of test cypionate 200mgs a ml and 23 50 mg dbol from gbnstore. I live in Florida and need to get basically pct I can go to some legit places but I will pay an arm and a leg for bloodwork and all the other stuff that comes along with it do u think I can get away without using pct for this cycle


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2014)

Jayjay82 said:


> Thanks forthe info I really appreciate it I have 2 and a half 10ml bottles of test cypionate 200mgs a ml and 23 50 mg dboI live in Florida and need to get basically pct I can go to some legit places but I will pay an arm and a leg for bloodwork and all the other stuff that comes along with it do u think I can get away without using pct for this cycle



If all you need is PCT and not gear, there is many places you can get that which is ok. Research chem sites and even generic overseas pharms are a couple of the popular options.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Apr 26, 2014)

I am used to getting gear from people and places like power medica when it was open and other clinics but nowadays I can only get test, gh an pct stuff it is legit but I am not looking to pay these crazy prices the test and dbol that i have are real old I also have some nolvadex u guys think I can pull off the cycle with no pct if I use lower doses than I am used to like 200-400mgs of test and 25mgs of dbol daily any advice will be greatly appreciated I like it that u guys really know your gear anyone here from Florida


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2014)

Jayjay82 said:


> I am used to getting gear from people and places like power medica when it was open and other clinics but nowadays I can only get test, gh an pct stuff it is legit but I am not looking to pay these crazy prices the test and dbol that i have are real old I also have some nolvadex u guys think I can pull off the cycle with no pct if I use lower doses than I am used to like 200-400mgs of test and 25mgs of dbol daily any advice will be greatly appreciated I like it that u guys really know your gear anyone here from Florida



I wouldn't try to come off without using a PCT plan. It will be a very rough road to recovery, if at all.

This is a site that I and a lot of others here have used. The shipping takes a few weeks, but I can bet you won't find it cheaper than this.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks appreciate the info it means a lot


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2014)

Jayjay82 said:


> Thanks appreciate the info it means a lot



You're welcome bro. Good luck with the cycle and PCT. Just remember positive reinforcement works.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2014)

welcome to ugb


----------



## graniteman (Apr 26, 2014)

get your bloodwork labs done online healthonelabs.com is great and cheap, they use labcorp same as alot of docs. Far as coming off with no pct, you wouldn't be the 1st to do it. Tapering off is\was done by some but with the cheap availability of online pharms why go the hard way. Far as research chems I personally would not trust them with my nuttz and never heard of gbnstore.
Good Luck and Welcome to Ugbb


----------



## stonetag (Apr 26, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb.


----------



## Banebig (Feb 23, 2015)

Been away for a long time, be wary of any website. If someone tries to get you to pay with a GreenDot card DO NOT DO IT!!! If you do happen to find a source though make sure you trust that person. Last time I got gear they gave me veggie oil that was contaminated... Almost had two septic knees and couldnt walk for a week. Turns out the guy was actually trying to give me an embolism...


----------



## Paolos (Feb 25, 2015)

nancy said:


> To find a site is legit or not, you can do some methods. You can check whois lookup for a domain name. Visit the site WhoisXY.com here you can check whois information for domain name. If the information is public and looks legit,you can note the email id, contact number of the domain name owner or administrative or technical department or else sale department. It will help you to contact them if you have any problem after using their services or buying their products. Then you can visit the site ScamAdviser.com check whether the site is trusted or not. If the result will "High Trust Rating. This Site Looks Safe To use." It is good site. Then you can visit Webutation.info here you can read users or customers reviews, ratings and feed backs about the site and their services. If they said good, you can start using the site.



Jayjay82 screw all that BS, if you gotta go thru all that its not worth doing. Its just like going to the casino "don't risk more than you can afford to lose" plain & simple.
You live in FLA you will have no problem finding a source. Get to know the people at the gym and develop a mutual trust. You should be good to go after that.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 25, 2015)

Nancy is a no good spammer.


----------



## Huge Tom (Sep 3, 2015)

That is a good questions and find answer to it is very easy via looking at references of any site has.

A good site will have reference and links to them right on their web-page.

Check it.


----------

